# Put motherboard on Mobo box?



## CDdude55 (Mar 3, 2008)

Would that be a good idea or not? I have never be shocked any cardboard or any motherboard box. I just need to put the mobo in a differnet case, and i may switch the CPU to so i need somthing to have it on, would the mobos box be good?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 3, 2008)

yes, there is nothing wrong with setting the mobo on the box while swapping parts.

Ive seen guys use the box it is shipped in as a case of sorts and never put the mobo in a tower!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 3, 2008)

i put mine on my table, with the anti static bag under it


----------



## Darknova (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll say what I always say.

Ask yourself this, does it have metal, or metal bits in it?

If yes, then no you can't.

If no, then it's perfectly safe.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 3, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I'll say what I always say.
> 
> Ask yourself this, does it have metal, or metal bits in it?
> 
> ...



added


----------



## reviewhunter (Mar 4, 2008)

I have my mobo on top of a anti-static bag, on top the mobo's box, on top of my desk 

It makes it easy to swap hardwares around.


----------



## DOM (Mar 4, 2008)

I had mine for like 6m on the mobo box before


----------



## Necrofire (Mar 4, 2008)

I do that when switching or fixing mobos, I haven't lost a single mobo from the 8 or 9 different mobos I've done it with.

Hmm, thanks for the idea of using the box as a case, I might try that, cut a few holes and sit everything on top...


----------



## BigD6997 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ive seen a pizza box be used as a case before


----------



## suraswami (Mar 4, 2008)

I always keep the board on the anti-static bag on the mobo box on my tile floor, test it before it goes into the box.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 12, 2008)

I put motherboards on their boxes all the time, but always with the anti-static bag and foam pad beneath them. Not to protect against static (it doesn't), but to give them some cushioning so the solder bits and metal don't bend or get damaged somehow.


----------



## strick94u (Mar 12, 2008)

I have put motherboards on almost every surface you could think of and never shorted one with static. but the Anti static bag is always safe so use it.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 12, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I'll say what I always say.
> 
> Ask yourself this, does it have metal, or metal bits in it?
> 
> ...




Not 100% true as it could be very static.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 13, 2008)

strick94u said:


> I have put motherboards on almost every surface you could think of and never shorted one with static. but the Anti static bag is always safe so use it.



Always safe as long as the device is _inside_ it. If it's on top, it can still be shocked.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 13, 2008)

Devices are highly unlikely to be damaged by static electricity unless it is a big build up.

On a table or desk off the ground is fine also on top of the anti static bag.
It wont get shocked if it is off the ground or not near a material that can get statically charged. WOOD WILL NOT GET STATICALLY CHARGED SO LAMINATE FLOORING IS OKAY but CARPET CAN GET CHARGED SO FOR THOSE ULTRA CAUTIOUS HAVE IT OFF THE CARPET.

The board will fry if it touches metal and i dont mean like if the ram touches it or add in card i mean like metal that is attached to the floor ground in some form or can conduct to the floor.


----------

